# Terrified of Selling my Kids



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

There is a family taking 4 of my kids today, they asked me if the could zip them up in a duffle bag so they wouldn't poop in their car... I am appalled and no longer want to sell my kids too them. They have already put a deposit on them though....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would tell them they need to be in a crate or you will give them back their deposit. 

If I back out of a sale I send back the deposit.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG! I'm afraid I would give them back their deposit and keep the kids.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a guy come and buy tow adult goats..he was going to zip tie them together by their legs and let them ride in the back of a truck...I told him in no certain terms that was not ok..and if he cant provide proper transport I would not sell...he actually thought they would be safe..so my husband helped him load and secure them safely..Turned out to be the best home ever for them..he just didnt know..now those goats ride in a mini van and go on vacation with them lol
set your terms...let them know that is not safe and if they are concerned about poop and pee to bring a tarp..If they have concerns about proper care to call you ..that you are happy to help them raise healthy happy goats....

You do not have to sell to them just because they have a deposit..if your gut screams NO then go with that..but spend a few minute talking to them..discuss proper care...get a good feel..then decide


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Re: duffle bags  I'd be tempted to say something like "Good one hahaha".
Maybe they just didnt think about using tarps or a crate.
Things that are automatic for us just might not occur to them.


----------



## TurnerHoller (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm sure they mean with their heads sticking out at least. Right?


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

TurnerHoller said:


> I'm sure they mean with their heads sticking out at least. Right?


No they were clear that they wanted to zip them up... 3 pygmies and a boer..... All of them!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

some people don't need goats at all..some just need proper instructions...go with your gut and know you are under no obligation to send the babies home with them


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

oh my! I agree with Happy Bleats! See if it is just ignorance or complete lack of caring. If you feel they will not care for them properly, give them their deposit back and find new homes.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! I plan on talking with them a little bit about goats and such. Maybe they just didn't know.... I mean I wouldn't put a puppy in a duffle bag... Whatever.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Baby diapers work well on transprting young goats too!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> Baby diapers work well on transprting young goats too!


I also offered that idea.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They may be a good home in need of instruction, but if red flags come up, send back the deposit. Maybe they just are a bit ignorant.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in complete agreement with your gut! You can't transport a puppy in a duffle bag. IMO its either sheer ignorance or totally uncaring. I wouldn't sell to them either way. They would really have to WOW me when I started the 'goat care' conversation. Sorry, I spent to many years doing dog rescue, I tend to be hyper.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That seems inhumane to me. Zipping four kids up in a duffle bag for transport!? I hate to see what their living conditions will be like and how they'll be treated. I personally would tell them, they're not going to provide the right home for these goats and I will be mailing your deposit back via priority mail...that way they have to sign for it and can't say they didn't receive it. Yeah they'll be mad, but I know for me, at least I know I did the right thing for the goats. I just have no tolerance for people like that, whether they're just ignorant or uncaring...I just wouldn't care either way. I'll find a different buyer. Just my... :2cents:


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

This would work for a single kid lol lol

But honestly why have goats if poo and pee are a big issue I have my wife carry bottle babies in her lap the whole drive she loves it.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Nevermind, I don't want to freak you out!

Go with your gut! You can always send back the deposit.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am just going ti see what I think tomorrow when tge come out for pick up.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a good idea I got off the internet for transporting kids:
If you don't want to fork out the money for a pet-crate or carrier (they can be expensive) use two washing baskets! One is the bottom and you just put some old towels in it, and the other goes upside down over the top. You can probably fasten them with occy straps (bungee cord) or something similar.
Much safer than a DUFFEL BAG


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

That really is a great idea


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

You could probably fit two in each as well


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

They are coming to get them today so we'll see how that's going to go. I don't even know if they were really thinking about what they said.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

The lady taking them got a hold of mr and apologized for it and said she wasn't thinking lol! She is planning on staying for a while this evening at pick up so that she can learn the ropes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats good news : ) might have a goat care sheet available to send home with her..include important web sights ( like goat spot) and numbers ( like yours) in case she needs help..I would also include a list of much have meds...basic care...vaccination scheduals..I know when I have folks here it can be over whelming the information they ask for..there is no way they can remember it all..took me years to know the little I do..lol..


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have already emailed them a care sheet


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Glad to hear she was not serious about the duffle bag; however, I'm still a bit skeptical and already don't trust her. (You'll know when she arrives and starts to load.) Be aware you can still change your mind and return her deposit(s).

I remember years ago bringing my herd buck, Roman, home (across 3 states) in a cardboard box with my arm in it the whole time. ROFL (He also slept with me 3 nights before he was left in the barn; but that is a different story.)


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> Glad to hear she was not serious about the duffle bag; however, I'm still a bit skeptical and already don't trust her. (You'll know when she arrives and starts to load.) Be aware you can still change your mind and return her deposit(s).
> 
> I remember years ago bringing my herd buck, Roman, home (across 3 states) in a cardboard box with my arm in it the whole time. ROFL (He also slept with me 3 nights before he was left in the barn; but that is a different story.)


They came and had a tarp in their trunk. This is their first time having goats.... They had no question ( told me they were like dogs and they have had dogs all their lives ekkk! ) I showed them how to to clip hooves and they didn't watch. I asked if they wantrd to try. They did and couldn't do it. The sent me pictures when they gt home and they put the on permanent chaibs. They previously told me that they had a cage..... My parents wouldn't let me give then the deposit back. I deal with the goat, buy them all they need and take care of them... my parents said I have promised them to the people a while ago. They paid and I can't say no.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my...Im sorry..I would have sent them away..but you had to do what your parents say. hopefully they wise up before anything bad happens..


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Oh my...Im sorry..I would have sent them away..but you had to do what your parents say. hopefully they wise up before anything bad happens..


It was just my mother. My dad is on a fishing trip, he wouldn't have let it happen. My mom is nieve and sees the god in everyone....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear that. The best you can do is try and give them advice and help from here on out. Hopefully they'll take some interest in wanting to learn how to properly care for the kids.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm sorry to hear. the best you can do now i try to stay in touch and keep those communication lines open in case they have any questions.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's what I plan on doing.. Never again am I selling to newbies!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't knock all newbies. Everyone who has a goat, was new to it in the beginning.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe set standards from day one...put in your contract that you retain the right to refuse the final sale of any goat. That all new owners must provide proof of safe yard and must bring a kennel or other proper means to carry new goats home..in no uncertain terms..trunks, lidded totes, duffle bags are not consider proper....


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Maybe set standards from day one...put in your contract that you retain the right to refuse the final sale of any goat. That all new owners must provide proof of safe yard and must bring a kennel or other proper means to carry new goats home..in no uncertain terms..trunks, lidded totes, duffle bags are not consider proper....


I like that idea and I will be using it nrxt time. I just trusted them. They seemed great


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I understand...when my husband and i wanted to adopt we went through the social services ( we have five adopted kiddos )...we were amazed at the rules...you cant feed foster children moldy Jam..you cant feed foster hot dogs while you eat steak...the rules went on and on and I asked, "what the hay..? these rules are crazy..who would in their right mind feed any child moldy jam?" our social worker said ..the rules are added each time they run into the problem..?..wow..so yah...you dont know what to cover until you or someone you know run into it..maybe ask here on the forum what considerations they would include..then make your contract..dont over whelm the prospective owners lol..but once you have a good idea of what you want to cover..come up with a clever way of wording it...to get your point across..the main thing is to retain your right not to sell...


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I understand...when my husband and i wanted to adopt we went through the social services ( we have five adopted kiddos )...we were amazed at the rules...you cant feed foster children moldy Jam..you cant feed foster hot dogs while you eat steak...the rules went on and on and I asked, "what the hay..? these rules are crazy..who would in their right mind feed any child moldy jam?" our social worker said ..the rules are added each time they run into the problem..?..wow..so yah...you dont know what to cover until you or someone you know run into it..maybe ask here on the forum what considerations they would include..then make your contract..dont over whelm the prospective owners lol..but once you have a good idea of what you want to cover..come up with a clever way of wording it...to get your point across..the main thing is to retain your right not to sell...


Thabk You sooo much!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

When we bought our yearling nanny Baby Latte the breeder had to come visit where she was going to live & all her goat friends to see if it was acceptable. A week later she said come get her. She even gave us a lower price on her since she loved where she was going. We constantly keep in contact & send pictures. We were the 4 buyer for the nanny. All the others were turned down & deposit sent back.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

This will sound harsh, though I don't mean for it to.

I see your problem more with your parents than your buyers. Apparently your parents do not understand what your desire for your goats are and may only see it as a money maker. Thus, before I wrote up a contract I may not be able to comply with, I would have a discussion with my parents about their willingness to let me return any refunds should this situation ever arise again.


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 27, 2013)

When I brought my first goats home we had a crate strapped in the back of the truck with hay bedding. Guess where they ended up. In the back seat of our truck. When me and my husband saw them we didnt want the wind to scare them on the way home so they rode with us..lol. We layed a tarp down on the seat and whalaa. Now that is how all of our goats are brought home.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

happybleats said:


> I understand...when my husband and i wanted to adopt we went through the social services ( we have five adopted kiddos )...we were amazed at the rules...you cant feed foster children moldy Jam..you cant feed foster hot dogs while you eat steak...the rules went on and on and I asked, "what the hay..? these rules are crazy..who would in their right mind feed any child moldy jam?" our social worker said ..the rules are added each time they run into the problem..?..wow..so yah...you dont know what to cover until you or someone you know run into it..maybe ask here on the forum what considerations they would include..then make your contract..dont over whelm the prospective owners lol..but once you have a good idea of what you want to cover..come up with a clever way of wording it...to get your point across..the main thing is to retain your right not to sell...


I believe it... there are a ton of foster parents who give the good ones bad names .... I was in social services from 13-18 and I've seen my fair share of both.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

summerdreamer71 said:


> I guess!


You were a newbie once wernt you?
Someone sold to you didnt they?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## 27butterfly (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I am new to all this but when I bought my Nubian kid, I put her in my dog kennel. I would never put any animal in a way that I would not want to be myself. I have noticed though that some just do not. think the way I do but after I talk to them they seem to understand my point of view. I work in a Nursing Home and everytime I work with someone new I have a hard time because it seems to be no one knows how to lift or turn someone in bed with a sheet instead of pushing and pulling on the resident. Sorry, just an example of how we are all different in thinking, I would talk to them and if they still don't seeit your way, run away.


----------



## Ninja Goats (Sep 6, 2011)

Hope you can help them thru being new and make them better goat owners.

I had the opposite experience. I went to look at kids since they were for sale within miles of my house. I picked out two and told the lady I'd go home and make a pen then come get them. I called while I was trying to put up fence and said I really don't think my fence will hold them and she convinced me otherwise. I brought them home and had to head to the store. When I came back there were no goats. I found them at least 1/4 mile away and had to carry/drag them back. They were just too big for me to pick up both and not leash trained. I laugh about it now but what was that lady thinking selling me these goats?? And turns out one is CAE positive 

But even with the rough start I've googled a lot and asked questions and I'm pretty sure all 6 of my goats are happy here.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

don't be deterred by newbies!! we were all newbies once, and i'm sure we've all made mistakes along the way (I know I have.....). as long as they have a willingness to learn and do the best for their goats.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its true, we all started out as newbies. Lord knows I have made mistakes and likely still do. 

I would be very careful about screening buyers and educate where I can. I like to say well I have had.experience with x y and z and I know so and so had this problem. Then I go into how to deal with it... usually they will listen if it's more conversation like than lecture. Plus, when you give care sheets they may have questions and the one forget to ask them. Of your.in person having a conversation its easier for the buyer to bring up a.random question


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

summerdreamer71 said:


> That's what I plan on doing.. Never again am I selling to newbies!


I understand why you said this Summer, but I do not believe you are being fair to all of the newbies who do their homework, take the time to research how to properly take care of goats, and are willing to go that extra mile to make sure their animals are happy, healthy, and have a good life. Think of what you would have missed if someone who had had this unfortunate experience decided to not sell to you because you were a newbie. As with all things the trick is to learn how to differentiate between the ones who will make good owners and the ones who will not. Just a little something to think about.

I am so sorry that this has happened and I wish I could make it right for all 3 of you. Unfortunately, all you can do is move forward and implement policies that will prevent it from happening again.


----------

